# 2018 Motobecane HAL eBoost PRO launched



## p_brig (Jun 3, 2017)

A moped by any other name is still a moped.


----------



## Paul Cherry (Sep 20, 2008)

Good to see a well built ebike at a competitive price. Please don't call this a moped because it not. The rider has to actively be involved in pedaling it.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

BRRRRRAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.state.nj.us/mvc/Vehicle/Mopeds.htm
A motorized bike (moped) is a pedal bicycle with a helper motor, electric or gas-powered, and is exempt from inspection requirements. For a vehicle to qualify as a moped, it must meet all four of the following conditions:
- Be classified as a pedal bicycle
- Have a motor with less than 50 CCs
- Cannot have more than 1.5 brake horsepower
- Maximum speed cannot be greater than 25 MPH on a flat surface


----------



## Ranman (Sep 17, 2005)

I have rode and raced bikes for over 40 years. Haters are just little people that feel they have to prove something. The best thing that could happen to this world is billions of people buy and ride an Ebikes.


----------



## swill1 (Aug 7, 2017)

This is how Mountain Biking ends. By calling electric motorcycles "bicycles" and riding them on MTB trails, you will get real bicycles banned from trails. Please keep the damage done by your laziness confined to your own fat butts.


----------



## rcrocha (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Alex, Do you know if the max speed is with or without pedaling? I can already go over 25mph on a flat surface and I would think that if I had a motor "assist" I could cruise at over 25. Does that make it a motor vehicle since it would fail the max speed condition?


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

The HAL eBoost is definitely a pedal bicycle. You pedal and the motor assists. 
This has a 250 Watt Motor like the Trek and Specialized ebikes but this is the only one in this price range that has the top level Shimano E8000 Mid Drive motor system.
The 250 Watts is .335 horsepower so well below the 1.5 HP limit.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Mr. Swill, I understand your worry but keep in mind you don't always stay in great shape your entire life. I've been mountain biking half of my life using my own power but once you get over 50 things begin to change with your body that you can do nothing about. Try as you may, you can't stop the clock. I'm over 60 now. I'd love to ride in the mountains again but my cardio can't take the stress of climbing the long hills. I'd love to have a nice e-mtb. Wish I had the money.


----------



## jimdirt (Sep 4, 2018)

I read a lot of hate posts by ebike advocates that are furious that regular non motorized riders don't agree with them. Excuuuuuuuuuussssssse me for having an opinion you don't agree with.


----------



## jimdirt (Sep 4, 2018)

I'll be 70 next month, I'm still riding a regular self propelled mtb and have no intention of owning an ebike ever. Most of the ebike riders I have seen are dudes young enough to be my grandkid.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

@ Jim, I still ride regular bikes as well but at your age you should know that other people your age have health issues that might make it hard to ride a regular bike. If you have great health at 70 and no joint, blood pressure, weight gain or muscle loss issues then consider yourself lucky. I've known people younger than me that are now dead and it scares the hell out of me.


----------



## GIO1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Except the other, do not judge, live and let live. some of the most used cliche that will stay as a cliche. we have improved our health, our life, communication, science, cars, housing, weapons but the human nature stay the same as when we were in the Garden of Eden or in the cave on the prehistoric man. 
I wonder what would become of us if women would rule?


----------



## Palmermtb1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Amen!!!


----------



## El Geezer (May 31, 2016)

I'm 78 1/2, and I ride a Bullseye Monster fatbike on mountain bike trails and the beach, and I love it. I modified my drive train to get a 20/38 super-granny so I can get that heavy old thing up all those big, nasty hills. It works. I'm in great shape, I consider myself to be among the most fortunate old men out there, and I know it won't last forever. Physical decline with age is absolutely inevitable - look at the research and the Masters Track and Field world records by age category.

I'm considering getting a full-carbon Lamere fatty so I can lose about 15 pounds or so, but I know that sometime in the next ten years the struggle to get up those badass hills will start to outweigh the joy. Then what? I love being out in the boondocks in the sun and wind or whatever going up and down hills, hopping ruts. If a little bitty electric motor can help me stay out there until I'm 90, I'm going to get one, dear friends. End of story for me.


----------



## Karl5 (Aug 29, 2017)

I am 62,I have been riding a mountain bike for 32 years. I am struggling up climbs that I used to hardly notice. I ride with a gentleman who is 76 years old. He rides a Giant e-bike to keep up with his friends, young and old! Is he to be kicked to the curb because he can't cut it under hid own power. He has paid his dues. There is an elitism at work here that will not stand. Access should be for everyone, poor trail etiquette will always be a problem!!


----------



## thomas_cirillo (Sep 23, 2017)

im 69 been riding non stop for 65 of them years never got a car in college & recently some paper work from the motor dept. informed me that of the 53 years i could have had a car on the road i only had one regestered to me for 23 years! thats 30 years in the north east (long island new york) freezing my butt off ,so of course 4 years ago when these e bikes started showing up i grabed a couple. at first you will love them but after 4 years on easy street ive returned to my self powered self i just couldent take how out of shape & fat i was getting (im old so this is about life extension for me) you will go faster on them but die sooner,bottom line stay away from them their killers because we are all lazy if given that option .hey guess what wisdom comes with age noy just back & knee pain.love is all you need thommy


----------



## newfydog (May 8, 2009)

A shame you are that old and still have not learned how to have any fun!


----------



## Steve_A1 (Feb 12, 2018)

I enjoyed mountain biking for 20 years plus, but do to some health issues, I had to give it up... I can't even say how excited I am to possibly be able to get back riding again. I can't understand the negativity of so many mountain bikers - I guess I'm not seeing what the big downside is to having these on the trails. Interesting how technology creeps into everything.


----------



## Robert Pinder (May 12, 2015)

Bravo!


----------



## Ryan25 (Aug 8, 2018)

I came here to read REVIEWS and gain some insight into the construction, durability, ride-ability, sales process, shipping and purchasing experiences of actual customers etc. of the Motobecane HAL eBoost 27Plus Full Suspension mountain bike.
NOT to read all your "OPINIONS" about the legitimacy of eBikes vs. manual powered ones. GET OVER IT - the world changes. I also have been riding since I was 8 years old and have spent tens of thousands of dollars with Cannondale, Specialized, and Giant to name a few. Climbed thousands of miles on trails from California to Pennsylvania and everywhere in between. I have also reached the age where a little assistance on those long climbs is welcomed. Thanks for nothing. You trolls should accept the fact that your opinions will have opposition. Get over yourselves and pedal what you want and stop stepping on other peoples choices.
Go for a ride and clear your head, keep your eyes on your own trail. Enjoy life.


----------



## endurogeezer (Jul 4, 2012)

I am also 70,been riding and racing two wheels for 50 years.I spearheaded two trails in my hometown and have helped maintain them for 15 years.Three years ago I lost half a lung to cancer. I bought an Bike and love it.


----------



## endurogeezer (Jul 4, 2012)

I had the Motobecane,rode Moab Slickrock and Dead Horse State Park.
Loved the bike but ended up being too small for me, my friend from St George was very happy to buy it.
I am 6'2" the XL isn't big enough


----------



## Magoo1 (Dec 22, 2019)

Wait until you get to be 63, bonehead


----------

